# Yeti coolers



## waits (Feb 4, 2014)

Just wanted to take the time to thank YETI Coolers for their donation to help my cousin take one last family trip. For those who don't know the situation my wife's cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer and given 6 months to live. We organized a few fundraisers so that she could take her dream vacation to the Florida Keys. I have always been a Yeti supporter and think they make a great product. I understand that they don't fit everyone's budget. I sent an email into them asking if they would be interested in helping out our cause. Within an hour I got a phone call and in two days had a package at my door. The people at this company are amazing. Their products brought top dollar at the auction. So next time you see the Yeti sticker on someone's truck or the guys and gals wearing the hats and gear please give it some thought before you start to judge them. They may be like me and supporting a company that has helped someone they love make a dream come true.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

Outstanding right there.  I am sad to hear the reason why Yeti did what they did, but glad they did.


----------



## coltday (Feb 5, 2014)

Waits, 
I am the sales rep in South GA for YETI, I am going to send your comment back to corporate office so it can be put on our hall of fame. We love helping people out when we can, we're a pretty good sized company, but still operate on small company principles. Do you remember who you talked to? I will be sure to give them kudos, as well as their manager. I hate to hear about your cousin's wife, but glad we could help out in a small way!


----------



## waits (Feb 6, 2014)

coltday said:


> Waits,
> I am the sales rep in South GA for YETI, I am going to send your comment back to corporate office so it can be put on our hall of fame. We love helping people out when we can, we're a pretty good sized company, but still operate on small company principles. Do you remember who you talked to? I will be sure to give them kudos, as well as their manager. I hate to hear about your cousin's wife, but glad we could help out in a small way!



Yes Sir,
The people who helped us where Mandy Buck and Hogan. I didn't get Hogan's last name. Thanks again. My wife's cousin is in Key West as we speak living it up with her family. We will never forget how you guys helped us out. Thanks


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 11, 2014)

I love the products Yeti puts out. And here's a reason to continue to do so. My Yeti is well traveled and has made every trip and experience even better. Sorry to hear about the family members diagnosis. Prayers to your family.


----------



## waits (Feb 11, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> I love the products Yeti puts out. And here's a reason to continue to do so. My Yeti is well traveled and has made every trip and experience even better. Sorry to hear about the family members diagnosis. Prayers to your family.



Thank you
They are great coolers and great people


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sad situation but Great story of a company stepping up to support those that support them. Sorry to hear about your cousins wife. Thats so sad. Glad to hear her dream came true!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Feb 20, 2014)

I must admit, I have never been impressed with Yeti due to the overall expensive price.  I have never questioned their quailty, its just the price is a little hard to swallow.

Waits, my prayers are with your cousin and her family.

Coltday, let your company  know they have earned some future business from me.  Its great to see those giving back to the community when they can.


----------



## Duff (Feb 20, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Outstanding right there.  I am sad to hear the reason why Yeti did what they did, but glad they did.



X2


----------



## hburney (Feb 21, 2014)

Great to hear that yetti helped. I bought a yetti cooler when they first came out. It was called a sasquatch then I  think Handles were not the current rope ones, they were folding and the latches were different, 70 quart. It has been abused! lives in the back of my pickup in the elements, salt water, used as a polling platform ect. I have never had a better piece of equipment. You truly do get what you pay for!!


----------

